# How do I see all post in the A3 & S3 forum?



## Premis (Jun 10, 2004)

I can only see like 6 or 7 topics here .. There should be more right?


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: How do I see all post in the A3 & S3 forum? (Premis)*

Click on the tab next to "show active threads for x days"


----------



## Premis (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: How do I see all post in the A3 & S3 forum? (VolksPike)*

Ok I see 7 threads ... perhaps there're aren't any more?


----------

